# manta ray



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone is using this for nocoat?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

jeepin270 said:


> I was wondering if anyone is using this for nocoat?


Yes, works well depending on your wiping technique. Doesn't get the mud quite to the edge of the paper, but using a stiff knife to wipe takes care of that.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I use the Advanced Taping Tool extra wide and it seems to work nice. Corner roller gets the mud to the edge of the paper.


----------

